# Elk Ribs......need help with prepping/cook info.



## Shores (Nov 2, 2009)

A neighbor has asked me to smoke some Elk ribs he brought back from a hunting trip. I've never done this and would like suggestions on how to prep them (i.e. marinate, brine or just rub). Also, roughly how long should these take? 

I appreciate any and all help you can offer. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 4, 2009)

I"d do em just like beef ribs....  5-6 hours, 275, or until 195 unternal temp


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not sure about that. They are very lean correct? I guess low heat and sop them some.. Let us know how they come out.


----------



## Griff (Nov 4, 2009)

I've never done game ribs. Up here to avoid a wanton waste citation by the fish cops, you have to either pack out the entire rib cage, or cut the meat out between the ribs. It's easy to cut the meat quickly out and put it in the burger pile. Packing out the whole rib cage would mean an extra trip. You've seen the pics of how big those moose are. Sorry, no help here.


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 5, 2009)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that. They are very lean correct? I guess low heat and sop them some.. Let us know how they come out.



Lamb ribs, and beef back ribs, are lean as well, and they work fine ..for that matter, baby back ribs are lean, in comparison to spares and short ribs..


----------



## Shores (Nov 5, 2009)

Well. I got the ribs tonight and I've got some work to do. They are the entire rack of ribs; both sides!  . I need to cut them down to a reasonable size, which I'll do tomorrow. After that, I' think I'm going to soak them in a salt water bath (aka brine) to clean them up. I'll post pics as I go. This is a first for me, but I'm really looking forward to it. If I mess them up, it's no big deal. He had the rest processed and packaged.


----------



## Shores (Nov 7, 2009)

Got the ribs cut down yesterday. Only kept what I was going to use, cause of the size, but kinda wishing I would have kept the "trimmings" since I'm hearing the meat is delicious. Gotta learn somewhere.

I had a buddy bring over a sawsall. Baught a new blad. Cut them to a reasonable size. Soaked in a simple brine for about 12 hours. Rinsed, trimmed, rubbed and on to the smoker. It's all down hill from here. 

Except, I made the offer to a couple of other neighbors and now I'm also doing a slab of St. Louis Style Baby Backs, one whole chicken and a BUNCH of pork chops.    

I'll post as I go...as long as the BEvErages don't take over too much!

What a Saturday!


----------



## Griff (Nov 7, 2009)

I am anxious to see the end product here. They look nice and meaty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 7, 2009)

Last time I saw ribs that big they flipped Fred's car over!


----------



## Keith F (Nov 7, 2009)

I did my first elk yesterday. The ribs were cut down long before I got them. Most of them were 2 bones, lower 6".  I just rubbed them, 3-2-1 @ 210 - 275 (pit giving me fits during the smoke)  The thin meat was tough but the thicker pieces were extant. 

  I have to keep that brine idea in the back of my mind for next time. My buddy still has 100lbs of ribs left from last years hunt. We will have to see if he gives up any more. 

I am looking froward to seeing how yours did.


----------



## Shores (Nov 8, 2009)

Yesterday went pretty well. The elk ribs tasted real good. I think I dried them out though. I decided not to wrap in foil and am wishing I did. Only have a couple left that I saved back for my buddy who helped me cut them down, so all the neighbors liked them. My wife on the other hand didn't like them because she saw them in their original form. :roll:  She can't even eat a whole lobster because it looks at her   :roll: .

If there is a next time, I'll keep more of the trimmings and foil the ribs to help keep them moist. Now I'm looking forward to trying the elk chops, sirlion (roast) and round steak my neighbor gave me as well!   

One was rubbed with Plowboys Bovine Bold and the other with Tones Steak Dust. The Bovine Bold was the favorite by all. I still think the Steak Dust tasted good though. Smoked with Royal Oak Lump, 3 chunks apple and 2 chunks oak. Smoker held at 250 the entire cook.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the report, very interesting...I think the foil would
have helped a lot.


----------



## Shores (Nov 8, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks for the report, very interesting...I think the foil would
> have helped a lot.



I agree. I decided against it after I put two packages of cheap bacon above them to "baste" the ribs....didn't work out the way I planned.

Always learning.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2009)

I've done the bacon on wild hog, also lean.  Worked fair.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 8, 2009)

I do bison ribs 3 to 4 times a year (when they are on sale). They are also huge but much leaner than beef ribs. The way that works best (for me anyway) is to smoke 'em at 245° with a 2:1.5:1 scheme, they turn out nice and moist.


----------

